# Mesh Cubes



## KICritters (Apr 5, 2016)

Where is the best place to order mesh cubes? Does anyone make their own? 

When hatching large ooth in mesh cubes are there any modifications that should be made to make feeding and access easier?


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 5, 2016)

Bugsincyberspace has some mesh cubes for sale.


----------

